# Why there is no official list of required documents for visa application



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

People often ask if they can find an official list of required documents for the visa they are applying for. While there are some general lists, there is no detailed 'must have' list. The reason for this is simple. As each application is unique, reflecting the applicant's and sponsor's individual circumstances including personal and financial, it's just not possible to have a definitive list. You have to think what you need to evidence the particular way you are meeting the requirements. Of course this isn't very helpful for those who haven't done this sort of thing before, and you need up-to-date knowledge of rules and how they are applied. This is where we come in. Between us we have experience and track record of 100s of recent applications, from which we have developed a body of knowledge which can guide us about what to submit, and just as importantly, what to leave out. People often post their list of documents after a successful application, and it can be very helpful, but remember, their circumstances differ from yours and you may not need some of the documents they have sent in, while you may need additional ones. Read all the relevant rules and guidance from Home Office available online. Then compile your tentative list of documents. Compare other people's lists (but with the caveat already stated) and post it for comment and criticism. While we cannot give legal advice, we are happy to share our views and personal experiences.


----------



## cbradio (Sep 9, 2015)

While expat forums can be helpful in terms of anecdotal advice, there is no substitute for the advice of a qualified solicitor or attorney. I am an immigration attorney licensed in NY state, but even I consulted with a UK immigration solicitor before preparing my application. My non-attorney fiance referred me to this site while we were preparing my application and I have to say that I found some erroneous advice from posters and some advice that would constitute the unauthorized practice of law under various US state bar association rules of professional practice. If you are not a licensed immigration practitioner, please make sure to say so in your posts. And if you have questions or concerns, contact the American Immigration Lawyer's Association's attorney referral service or its UK equivalent to be put in touch with a qualified attorney/solicitor.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I was able to find everything I needed to know on this website in order to very easily apply for and obtain my fiancé visa and FLR(M). Of course, I also obtained my divorce "in pro per". The judge was quite cranky, insisting I must have received legal assistance and demanding to know who had helped. Attorneys seem to be offended by people able to represent themselves.

Of course, this is not to say there aren't people that will require professional help when faced with adverse immigration histories, criminal pasts or child custody issues.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most regular posters make it clear they aren't a regulated advisor. The UK law on giving immigration advice is you need to be regulated advisor or otherwise authorised by your professional status (e.g. solicitor, barrister etc) when giving advice in the course of your work, whether you charge a fee or not. But there is no law against people sharing their views or experiences, which is what we do.


----------



## fancyf (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEaGfx8lSbOrBdpKxIETC95yZ2SSQ


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just a guidance. You still need to work out the exact documents you may need to meet your individual circumstances. It will be more complicated for settlement visa with exact financial requirement etc.


----------



## township (Jul 26, 2016)

great advise joppa


----------

